# Find The Poker Chip (Pumpkins) Game



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

There is also a ghost one that I will post on Sunday. Your looking for a poker chip. It’s there. Say yes if found.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Scary pumpkins & one poker chip
Yes!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, but had to magnify.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes. Thanks for sharing


----------



## leesbibben (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes


----------



## magaknits (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry but No! And I’ve spent ages looking.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't find and I have magnified it too.


----------



## Karma666 (Aug 26, 2018)

I can't find it and I have looked 4 times. I am either blind or stupid.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes but it took me a while. ????


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

No


----------



## agioblas (Jun 10, 2019)

sorry, don't know what a poker chip looks like.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

agioblas said:


> sorry, don't know what a poker chip looks like.


 Round, coin-like, various colors for different values
https://www.wish.com/product/5b543e2d650ad665b0e02ca2?hide_login_modal=true&from_ad=goog_shopping&_display_country_code=US&_force_currency_code=USD&pid=googleadwords_int&c=%7BcampaignId%7D&ad_cid=5b543e2d650ad665b0e02ca2&ad_cc=US&ad_lang=EN&ad_curr=USD&ad_price=28.00&campaign_id=12200129997&retargeting=true&exclude_install=true&gclid=Cj0KCQjw5PGFBhC2ARIsAIFIMNdE5xbKfH-oRj5sB9mKOpKDX95P0bve9rY-AZyX0W2JQCtrwKo6r8kaAkLXEALw_wcB&share=web


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Found it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Found it


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Can't find it! Yikes!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes - with magnification.
Hint: It's not too far from a c-----!


----------

